
Let’s Fire Our Customers  - prakash
http://steveblank.com/2009/09/24/lets-fire-our-customers/
======
d_graffito
All fair points made in the post, but he seems to contradict himself by
discounting the entrepreneur's need to decisiveness while being a VC investor
who wants strong growth quickly. To slowly adjust strategies and
diplomatically “fire” customers seems to have an inherent cost of time and
resources. It’s also less convincing to speak about startups and then list
examples like ebay and Microsoft.

------
herdrick
OT: "...eBay’s shift from a full range auction site to selling used and off-
season goods is an example."

What? That happened?

~~~
Psyonic
My thoughts exactly, but I guess it did. The article linked to certainly makes
it seem that way

